# Tripod Recommendation?



## Nolan (Aug 26, 2009)

I have narrowed down my options for a new tripod to the Giottos VT-809 and i am wondering if this is the correct choice. Can any one give a review if you own it or a word of advice.

Note my price range is $100-$150 Canadian.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

Choosing the right tripod (and head) is largely a personal choice.  That's why I suggest going into a well stocked camera store and playing with a few different ones.  Also, don't be afraid to 'splurge' on a good tripod...because a good one can last a lifetime.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 26, 2009)

i have it and its pretty good and sturdy. i have an XSi and it works perfectly fine with it. its not too heavy to carry around either.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 26, 2009)

btw, it does go on sale for half price so you can usually pick it up from Black's for $40.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here are some general rules for buying a tripod. 
1. The legs need to be long enough to bring the camera up to eye level with out extending the center column with the head attached. Extending the column makes the setup less stable. 

2. The head needs to be a decent quality head. There are many makers of good heads out there depending on your price range.

3. The legs and the head need to have a maximum load rating of at least twice the weight of the heaviest gear you ever put on it. This also helps provide the stability you need and want in a tripod. 

4. The material the tripod is made of needs to be chosen with a few things in mind.

a. Whether you will be carrying it long distances or not. Carbon fiber is lighter and more expensive than aluminum.

b. What conditions you will be using it in. For general use or studio use Aluminum works just fine. In harsher conditions Carbon fiber is a better choice since the carbon fiber will not corode as aluminum will if it is imersed in salt water or water with a lot of minerals. (depending on the minerals) If constantly in very wet conditions a good hard wood tripod is the best. Most people do not use them much as they are heavy, and expensive but they are the most stable choice in a tripod and work well in very damp climates. 

5. Pick one with leg locks and control locks that you like and feel comfortable with. Manfrotto lever locks are conienient, however Gitzo's no twist legs are very rapid to set up with their twist locks. 

6. Pick a price range you can live with. Good tripods will cost a bit of money, but a good tripod, taken care of can last a lifetime.


----------



## jdevarie (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with the comments on this being a "taste" decision. I used to have light and easy to maneuver tripods but never liked the feelind of their legs. some felt not sturdy enough. I picked up a manfroto 3221G with a 3030 head and have not needed another one. I have had this one for over 6 years and it is solid. The color is green which is not too appealing and it is not light, but it does handle abuse 
anyways, I agree with stopping by at a stocked store to play with their selection. a good tripod will last you a long time. 
regards
Jim


----------



## Nolan (Aug 26, 2009)

Well i went to my favorite photography store, and "played" with there selection of tripods. I agree with all of you its just a matter of taste . I checked out the giottos and it did not live up to what i heard about it online. How ever though, i found and purchased a far more superb tripod the Manfrotto 728B Tripod and its great!

Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## barfastic (Aug 27, 2009)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Here are some general rules for buying a tripod.
> 1. The legs need to be long enough to bring the camera up to eye level with out extending the center column with the head attached. Extending the column makes the setup less stable.



i need a tripod that is 195 cm tall then :S cause i am 202cm tall...


----------

